# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Du Lịch Đà Lạt Thành Phố Ngàn Hoa Giá Rẻ

## lethihong206

*Du Lịch Đà Lạt Thành Phố Ngàn Hoa*
Hotline đặt tour: *0933576875 ( Ms Phương )*Skype:  sales6.transoceanservice----------------------------*NGÀY 1: TP.HCM – BẢO LỘC – ĐÀ LẠT* (Ăn 3 bữa)
*-  Sáng:* Xe và HDV đón khách tại điểm hẹn. Khởi hành đi Đà Lạt. Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại ngã ba Dầu Giây. Tiếp tục lộ trình đi Đà Lạt qua Làng Nuôi Bè, Rừng Cây Giá Tỵ. Đến Bảo Lộc dùng cơm trưa. 
*-  Chiều:* Đến Đà Lạt, tham quan _thác Đatanla_: một trong những thác nước đẹp của Đà Lạt. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Dùng cơm chiều. 
*-  Tối:* Tự do dạo phố, khám phá Đà Lạt về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.

*NGÀY 2: LANGBIANG – VƯỜN HOA* (Ăn 3 bữa)
*-  Sáng:* Dùng điểm tâm buffet sáng. Tham quan _Rừng Hoa Đà Lạt_, tiếp tục đến khu vực xã Lát, tham quan _nhà thờ Gỗ, chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang cao 2.169m_, ngắm toàn cảnh _thác Ankroet, Hồ Dankia, suối Vàng – suối Bạc_ từ trên đỉnh Langbiang (tự túc xe Jeep): Nơi đây từng lưu dấu chân Bác sĩ Yersin trong hành trình khám phá_ cao nguyên Lâm Viên_. Tham quan _chùa Linh Quan_. Ăn trưa.
*-  Chiều:* Tham quan _Vườn Hoa Bích Câu, viếng chùa Thiên Vương Cổ Sát_. Dùng cơm chiều. 
*-  Tối:* Dạo phố núi hay sinh hoạt tự do.




*NGÀY 3: THUNG LŨNG TÌNH YÊU – ĐƯỜNG HẦM ĐIÊU KHẮC – THIỀN VIỆN* (Ăn 3 bữa)
*-  Sáng*: Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tham quan nhà thờ _Domain De Marie_, _Thung Lũng Tình Yêu._ Dùng cơm trưa.
*-  Chiều:* Tham quan _Đường Hầm Điêu Khắc_ – nơi thể hiện sự tài hoa của các nghệ nhân qua sự kết hợp tinh tế các tác phẩm điêu khắc từ đất sét kết nối những giá trị nhân văn của Đà Lạt từ thuở khai sơ cho đến ngày nay; ngoài ra Quý khách còn được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng Ngôi nhà bằng đất sét duy nhất và độc đáo nhất nước ta, được Trung tâm sách Kỷ Lục Việt Nam xác nhận 2 kỷ lục vào tháng 9/2013. Tiếp tục đến đồi Rôbin chụp hình và ngắm toàn cảnh TP.Đà Lạt qua kính Viễn Vọng hay đi cáp treo đến viếng _Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm_: ngôi chùa với nét kiến trúc độc đáo của _Cao Nguyên Lâm Viên_ bên rặng núi Voi. Đến nhà hàng dùng tiệc liên hoan chia tay.
*-  Tối:* Tự do sinh hoạt hoặc thưởng thức café phố núi.



*NGÀY 4: ĐÀ LẠT – THÁC PRENN – TP.HCM* (Ăn 2 bữa)
*-  Sáng:* Trả phòng – Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa đoàn đi _chợ Đà Lạt_ mua quà và đặc sản. Tiếp tục đến với thắng cảnh thác Prenn: có thể đi thang máy xuống thác (chi phí tự túc). Khởi hành về đến Bảo Lộc dùng cơm trưa. Thưởng thức trà, café miễn phí.
*-  Chiều:* Về đến TP.HCM. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chương trình. 
-------------------------Chương trình của *Công Ty Du Lịch Lữ Hành Liên Đại Dương (TransOcean)*
Địa chỉ: 56 Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Quận 1, TPHCM
Điện thoại: 0839202426
*Hotline: 0933576875*
Email: sales@transoceanservice.com

----------

